# Post Earthquake life in Christchurch



## hassaan_st

Hi everyone,
hope this finds you well. Earthquake in Christchurch was huge and it had a great impact on the lives of the people as well as the houses, buildings etc. Since i might be moving to NZ - Christchurch - i was wondering how is it all going there. Do we still have the damaged buildings, debris etc? How are people now living there ... are there still any after shocks? How has the quality of life been effected in the Christchurch? I would apprecite if someone could answer to my queries.

thanks


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - the Christchurch newspaper, The Press, links all earthquake-related stories on its site here will give you an idea of what the current situation is.
Hope this helps.


----------



## girly_wales

Hi, I am new to the forum, but have been living in Christchurch since March.
We arrived from the UK (my partner is a kiwi).
Parts of Christchurch are still "broken" the city centre is still a no go area, but shopping malls further out from the city centre are open.
There are areas in Christchurch where houses are still broken, but if you are looking for areas to live I would suggest the Western side of the city. 
We are based in Upper Riccarton/ Sockburn, its a good area, close to amenities. 
We are still experiencing some aftershocks, but they are lesser than what they were. 
There is little night life in Christchurch- if you are young and like to party, Chch, probably isnt the best place to be.
Feel free to get in touch, if you want to know more.


----------



## angelaos

Hi, 

We are in the uk & considering coming over in the new year as my husband is in construction & on the shortage lists to rebuild ChCh. So many concerns wizz around my head on a daily basis as we haven't been over yet. 

As regards to where to live, I emailed an estate agent saying that we would like to live in a scenic area with space around us with good schools, but also easy access to the rebuilding area. They suggested north of Chch. Where would you suggest? How would you describe your area? Are the suburbs built up/ city like or are they little towns / villages in their own right?

How are you finding it over there? Missing home yet?

All the best

A


----------



## breaker144

when movig to nz consider a couple of things firstly wages they are quite low compared with oz when i left 30 dollar hour was the norm which is very low compared with the cost of living to own a house pay a mortage with kid you need a min 1000 dollars a week the most scenice part in west side as the mountains and lakes for fishing camping ect or diomond harbour other side of port hills it take you breath away qas for after shocks i live there for 25 years we had a few we didnt let it rule our lives the big money is in australia perth 2000 week in the building industry driver 1500 wk ++++ all found very fast way to make money if you go to nz after three years you get to go to oz and live on a nz passport any way good luck jeff


----------



## topcat83

breaker144 said:


> when movig to nz consider a couple of things firstly wages they are quite low compared with oz when i left 30 dollar hour was the norm which is very low compared with the cost of living to own a house pay a mortage with kid you need a min 1000 dollars a week the most scenice part in west side as the mountains and lakes for fishing camping ect or diomond harbour other side of port hills it take you breath away qas for after shocks i live there for 25 years we had a few we didnt let it rule our lives the big money is in australia perth 2000 week in the building industry driver 1500 wk ++++ all found very fast way to make money if you go to nz after three years you get to go to oz and live on a nz passport any way good luck jeff


Hi Jeff - glad to know you're getting on well in Oz. People emigrate for many different reasons - and they're not all money related. NZ, for us, gives a relaxed lifestyle in a culture that we feel comfortable in. 
Like you, I think I'd be looking nearer the hills - I'm definitely not a 'plains' type person


----------



## natmat

>> So many concerns wizz around my head on a daily basis as we haven't been over yet. 

I know that feeling; wife and I moved out here on-spec a few years ago. Had no idea what to expect.

>> live in a scenic area with space around us with good schools, but also easy access to the rebuilding area. 

Port Hills and Cashmere are the best places for views and close to city amenities.

>> Where would you suggest? How would you describe your area? 

As above. I live on the Cashmere hills - great views out to hills and over plains. Sunsets are glorious and you can while away hours just watching the weather/clouds blow in/around.

>> Are the suburbs built up/ city like or are they little towns / villages in their own right?

You'll have a shock if you haven't been here. Being a Brit I'm used to terrace houses, semis etc. and have lived in many of those myself. However, I find it odd that NZ like to build a big house/bungalow in their back-to-back sections (one drive off road feeds 3+ houses located behind each other) in such close proximity of each other. Other than up the hills it's flat, so bungalow life with high fences means zero views. Feels like the deep South USA in housing style around some areas of CHCH - colonial style comes to mind.

I've always loved the hills and lived in the hills so would't have considered any other area in CHCH to live (though I have for a while since our house was trashed in the quakes, so we've moved around a bit). Houses are in the upper cost bracket, but like most things in life some things are more expensive than others and often for justified reasons.

Still missing the UK 2+ years on. Sure, there's much I like about living here, there's much I liked about living in the UK.

Nat.


----------



## KathyC

Life is good now in ChCh but there are many earthquake damaged homes which have to be repaired.
Guys, have you got your home repaired?


----------

